# RecipeDB - Explorer Pale Ale



## jbirbeck (5/11/10)

Explorer Pale Ale  Ale - American Pale Ale  All Grain               1 Votes        Brewer's Notes The Columbus is Chinese Marco Polo, the Cluster is also Chinese. the bitterness is very smooth considering the amount of IBU's, I'm surprised its that high to be honest but then again I didn't consider IBU's when prepping the recipe.Mashed around 64 and fermented at 18/19I'm about to try another version using Rye in place of the Vienna   Malt & Fermentables    % KG Fermentable      3.8 kg Powells Ale Malt (Powells Malt)    0.9 kg Powells Vienna (Powells Malts)       Hops    Time Grams Variety Form AA      25 g Columbus (Tomahawk) (Pellet, 14.0AA%, 20mins)    25 g Columbus (Tomahawk) (Pellet, 14.0AA%, 0mins)    20 g Cluster (Pellet, 7.0AA%, 60mins)       Yeast     11.5 g DCL Yeast US-05 - American Ale         23L Batch Size    Brew Details   Original Gravity 1.047 (calc)   Final Gravity 1.012 (calc)   Bitterness 40 IBU   Efficiency 75%   Alcohol 4.54%   Colour 5 EBC   Batch Size 23L     Fermentation   Primary 7 days   Secondary 7 days   Conditioning 4 days


----------



## raven19 (5/11/10)

Care to expand on mash (& ferment) temps mate?


----------



## jbirbeck (5/11/10)

added to the recipe. mashed at 64 for an hour or so...depends on the day. My standard schedule includes a protein rest at 55 for 20 but I've done this beer with the rest and without. with the rest provides a tighter head and better mouthfeel IMHO.

ferment at 18/19


----------



## raven19 (9/11/10)

Its an easy drinker this one.

Minimal aroma, straw colour, balanced really nicely, clean crisp finish, light body and medium to high carbonation. Good lasting medium lacy head, lasting all the way to the bottom of the glass.





Its a tidy little summer drinker imo. Cheers RK!


----------



## Bribie G (9/11/10)

At the end of the day, some of the Chinee hops weren't too bad as bitterers. I put in a Beijing Brown Ale done on Cluster in a case swap and it got good reviews. Off topic but companies such as Hops Direct are now filling the gap for anyone looking for cheap hops, but good quality :icon_cheers:


----------



## jbirbeck (10/11/10)

BribieG said:


> At the end of the day, some of the Chinee hops weren't too bad as bitterers. I put in a Beijing Brown Ale done on Cluster in a case swap and it got good reviews. Off topic but companies such as Hops Direct are now filling the gap for anyone looking for cheap hops, but good quality :icon_cheers:



if you can't brew a decent beer with the chinese hops, you can't brew ;p

I found the flavour of the Marco Polo beautiful in this beer. Love it and its my house beer. It will be shame when the marco polo runs out as I'll have to use something else like Columbus.

Cheers for the review raven - the beer has been in the bottle at least 2 months now and I'd suggest your nose is a little stuffed up if you're not getting much aroma or you've been having too many IPA's. I've found even now the aroma is beautiful but not overpowering. The problem is the beer is almost gone. Time to brew again.


----------



## raven19 (10/11/10)

Sorry my aroma senses have taken a hit with Hayfever and this head cold!

As discussed offline, happy to sample the next version. :icon_drunk:


----------



## lespaul (10/11/10)

have you made the one with rye?


----------



## jbirbeck (10/11/10)

lespaul said:


> have you made the one with rye?



Due to brew this weekend. If its any good it will go in as a separate recipe


----------

